# The Polish Algorithm Database



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a feeling like not enough people know about this.
I and some others have been sifting through the MANY algs available here, and well...let's just say it's a LOT better than anything else, in my opinion. 

http://boca.bee.pl/index.php?l=pl

Just plug it into google translator or whatever in-browser tool you have, and sift away!

For an example of a nice alg, check this F perm that Espinoza found there:
R' L F2 L D' R F2 L' U L' R2 B2 R2


----------



## Dane man (Sep 13, 2010)

Love it! This is awesome.

And you really don't need to translate it (Kategoria = category, metoda = method). You could if you want to.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

Whoa, massive! I personally would prefer to just use the algorithms someone recommends, instead of choosing my own, but for many people this is a great tool. And it's so big...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't wait until 4chan comes along and sees the ZBLL sets. 

I've been trying to get nice 2GLL algs for the past few days, and it was averaging about 13 moves, but now it's like 11-12


----------



## irontwig (Sep 13, 2010)

And I used to think that the wiki had a lot of algs...


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

irontwig said:


> And I used to think that the wiki had a lot of algs...



So did I...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I have a feeling like not enough people know about this.
> I and some others have been sifting through the MANY algs available here, and well...let's just say it's a LOT better than anything else, in my opinion.
> 
> http://boca.bee.pl/index.php?l=pl
> ...


amazing alg  what about writing it down as M' U2 r U' l U2 r' U r' R2 U2 R2


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling like not enough people know about this.
> ...



Sounds fast.  I hate F perm, so I might switch to this.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 13, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling like not enough people know about this.
> ...


Phillip was writing it as M' U2 r U' x' (R U2 r' U r') (R2 U2 R2)


----------



## Matthew (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello guys..

So - I'm the creator of that database.. and I have little one question to You - how did You find it?  I was planning to add english version but i'm still working on that.. 

I can make for You the english version today, but in the near future i should add some more options and categories (ofota and soap i think so) - if you have any suggestions just post it here


----------



## antros (Sep 13, 2010)

irontwig said:


> And I used to think that the wiki had a lot of algs...


a lot but not nearly 40,000 



RCTACameron said:


> Whoa, massive! I personally would prefer to just use the algorithms someone recommends, instead of choosing my own, but for many people this is a great tool. And it's so big...


loged users can give vote for algorithm, BOCA displays the number of votes ("Głosy")


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> So - I'm the creator of that database.. and I have little one question to You - how did You find it?  I was planning to add english version but i'm still working on that..
> 
> I can make for You the english version today, but in the near future i should add some more options and categories (ofota and soap i think so) - if you have any suggestions just post it here



Amazing work. People like you help the whole community get better without asking anything in return. And this project looks VERY well executed.


----------



## joey (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd like to see it have links to alg.garron.us for animations, and even maybe have it hook into http://www.crider.co.uk/cube/algtrans.html so we can mess about and find ways of execution.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 13, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> So - I'm the creator of that database.. and I have little one question to You - how did You find it?  I was planning to add english version but i'm still working on that..
> 
> I can make for You the english version today, but in the near future i should add some more options and categories (ofota and soap i think so) - if you have any suggestions just post it here



OLLCP?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys..
> ...


Yes, thank you very much.
I was not the first one on SS to find it - I was linked by Cride5, I believe. He'll probably see this and say whether this is right or not 

As for sections, I would love a CPLS section - it's not really big yet, but a few others and myself have decided to try it out, and I've been generating algs for the past few days, and would be happy to throw in the ones that I've found so far.

An English version would be very appreciated. 

My 2GLL algs were looking not so good, but I looked through the site, and found that you had a "zz-d" section, and that's exactly what I'm doing! (except with a whole other alg set )

Hrm, perhaps linking zz-d in the ZBLL section would be nice, although not necessary.

If you made a quick English version, I'm sure you'd get quite a few voters to go around and test algs. I know I would (at least for some sets.  )

Thanks a lot,
-statue

Edit: OLLCP would be nice, as said above. At least CPEOLL.

Linking/incorperating the link joey posted would be absolutely fantastic, but I'm not sure how much effort that would take you - perhaps talk to Cride5 about it, but he seems to be busy with stuff lately.


----------



## Radu (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, I'm amazed! Thank you!


----------



## rcbeyer (Sep 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I have a feeling like not enough people know about this.
> I and some others have been sifting through the MANY algs available here, and well...let's just say it's a LOT better than anything else, in my opinion.
> 
> http://boca.bee.pl/index.php?l=pl
> ...



That's pretty depressing, I presented this exact F perm a long time ago. All that happened was me being told that all my algs are terrible haha

you know what they say - location, location, location - and apparently merit of an alg depends on the location of the source too. It is a nice alg, and not the first time it's been on this forum. *tear*



AvGalen said:


> amazing alg  what about writing it down as M' U2 r U' l U2 r' U r' R2 U2 R2



Typed it out exactly like that too.

Just found the thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=360696

but I see I typed the alg in incorrectly -.- but still. . . lol


----------



## Chrish (Sep 13, 2010)

The site doesn't work for me.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I can't wait until 4chan comes along and sees the ZBLL sets.
> 
> I've been trying to get nice 2GLL algs for the past few days, and it was averaging about 13 moves, but now it's like 11-12



Hahaha, yeahhh, 4Chan noticed your posts on facebook. xD

But she's really busy with school lately, and hasn't been able to cube as much as she'd like, therefore, I haven't seen the ZBLL lists. D:


----------



## Matthew (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello again

I make a provisory english version, the system should automaticly predict your language, also you can change it in preferences..

http://boca.bee.pl/index.php?l=en

And your feedback is great - only think i can ask for is a list of algorithms in every category, divided into parts/subcatogories - it will make my work much more easier


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Hello again
> 
> I make a provisory english version, the system should automaticly predict your language, also you can change it in preferences..
> 
> ...


I'll send CPLS your way tonight, although right now, my algs are more intended for OH.


----------



## Matthew (Sep 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'll send CPLS your way tonight, although right now, my algs are more intended for OH.



It really doesn't matters - i just need a list to make a situations to the system..  And without rotations if I can ask 

Chrish - what error you have?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll send CPLS your way tonight, although right now, my algs are more intended for OH.
> ...


Alright, I can do that.
I guess expect it in ~5 hours, when I'm back home (although you'll probably be asleep then)

--edit--
Joey below: haha, I don't know time zones - just taking a quick guess.
--edit--


----------



## joey (Sep 13, 2010)

I doubt he goes to bed at 10pm


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2010)

Matthew said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll send CPLS your way tonight, although right now, my algs are more intended for OH.
> ...



the "without rotations / UDLRFB-only" thing might be the biggest weakness. Algs are optimised for fast execution normally, and as you can see from the first few posts the alg that is listed isn't fast at all. With the different notation the execution becomes a lot faster. The links that joey provided (alg.garron.us for animations, http://www.crider.co.uk/cube/algtrans.html so we can mess about and find ways of execution.) would be really useful solutions to this problem.

My recommendation: Store 1 "pure" version of an alg and allow additional variations of the same alg to be linked to the "pure" version


----------



## Matthew (Sep 13, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Yes - i agree - but i think you don't understand me - i just need those alg without rotations to make a situations to the system - then you could add the algs with rotations, without and whatever you want 

But it is quiet nice idea to do pure version and then additional different varations of execution..

And what with joey ideas - Cride's site is totally in Java script, so the best solution is to write similar thing and just add it to boca.. What about Lucas site.. i will think about this


----------



## riffz (Sep 13, 2010)

I saw this when Cride posted it. Time to go through all my algs and check them against any new ones in this database.


----------



## joey (Sep 13, 2010)

Just provide a link to Lucas' site.


----------



## Matthew (Sep 13, 2010)

joey said:


> Just provide a link to Lucas' site.



Ok- now i see.. (my chrome sucks at Lucas site) - it would be trivial.. It will definately be in the next release of BOCA


----------



## Grzegorz (Sep 13, 2010)

i'm astonished. this surely stays in my bookmarks.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2010)

This project is amazing! You should do something to make money off that site, at least Google AdSense or something


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Matthew - I'm not sure if you were aware, but I was attempting the same thing here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Special:AlgDB
... but these days I'm finding myself too busy to spend time on it.

If there's anything on my implementation which takes your interest, just give me a shout and I'll be happy to share ideas or contribute source.

Great work with the database - It's something the community has been needing for a long time! :tu


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 15, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> amazing alg  what about writing it down as M' U2 r U' l U2 r' U r' R2 U2 R2



It's actually a very old one. But everybody rediscover it every 2 years.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 15, 2010)

rcbeyer said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling like not enough people know about this.
> ...



That F perm is better as L F' R U2 r' U r' R2 U2 x R2 U' M' (U2). And I had the same experiences with this alg.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 16, 2010)

This made me laugh so hard :
http://boca.bee.pl/case.php?l=pl&cat=th&sid=1070


----------



## riffz (Sep 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> This made me laugh so hard :
> http://boca.bee.pl/case.php?l=pl&cat=th&sid=1070


That is hilariously extensive.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2010)

riffz said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > This made me laugh so hard :
> ...


I saw the same thing for a certain F2LL case... 

oprah62 below: yes.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 16, 2010)

This? http://boca.bee.pl/case.php?l=pl&cat=th&sid=1371
edit: I believe this wins (U' y' x') L2 R2 U R U L2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 U L2 U2 L2 for that case.


----------



## CubeNoobie (Sep 17, 2010)

http://boca.bee.pl/cat.php?l=pl&cat=th&m=zz&ch=b&o=7&p=2

It shows a false pic for the cases.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 13, 2010)

I tried to add this alg to the database: *l2 U' R D2 R' U R D2 R x2*, and it returns 'Unrecognized:1'.

Is there maybe something up with the validation?


----------



## NoobCube (May 18, 2011)

I had to buy a new laptop after getting a Trojan from this website..


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 18, 2011)

By my checks, the site has no trojans.
I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Owen (May 18, 2011)

Awesome. Needs pyraminx algs though.


----------



## Bapao (May 18, 2011)

NoobCube said:


> I had to buy a new laptop after getting a Trojan from this website..


 
Me too...


----------



## deadalnix (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, buy a new laptop, sure ^^


----------



## Bapao (May 18, 2011)

deadalnix said:


> Yeah, buy a new laptop, sure ^^


----------



## Chrisalead (May 19, 2011)

My F-Perm :

R' U' F' - T Perm (without the final F') - U R
Really fast to perform (since T perm is crazy fast).


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 27, 2012)

sorry for the year old necro but...i was using this for learning COLL and later when i got that down, i was gonna get my ZZ-b algorithms from there, but the site seems down, is this so?


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 28, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> sorry for the year old necro but...i was using this for learning COLL and later when i got that down, i was gonna get my ZZ-b algorithms from there, but the site seems down, is this so?



Funny... I was gonna learn some COLLs too but ran into the same problem.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted I can look up the cases on the speedsolving Algo DB if I really need. But I like the organization BOCA had


----------



## stoic (Jun 28, 2012)

It's a shame if this is gone; I really liked this site


----------



## Endgame (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope this site will come back online soon.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 10, 2012)

seems to be back now =D


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 11, 2013)

aaand it's down again lol


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 27, 2013)

Sophos virus protection blocks this site for me :/


----------



## Millet (Dec 22, 2014)

With the speedsolving Wiki algorithm database gone, I found boca.bee.pl being the only algorithm database with multiple algorithms and a good voting system. However, now this site is unaccessible. Anyone knows why? I feel like we are running out of databases. :/


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 22, 2014)

Millet said:


> With the speedsolving Wiki algorithm database gone, I found boca.bee.pl being the only algorithm database with multiple algorithms and a good voting system. However, now this site is unaccessible. Anyone knows why? I feel like we are running out of databases. :/



http://algdb.net/


----------



## Millet (Dec 22, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> http://algdb.net/



Thank you, and yes, this is the one that I use currently, but it is nowhere near as extensive as the other two. At best you can find 2-3 algorithms for one case. Not to give discredit to the creator of the DB, it's fantastic. But just not as extensive.

This is basically the last one we have now, anyone know of any other ones?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 22, 2014)

Millet said:


> Thank you, and yes, this is the one that I use currently, but it is nowhere near as extensive as the other two. At best you can find 2-3 algorithms for one case. Not to give discredit to the creator of the DB, it's fantastic. But just not as extensive.
> 
> This is basically the last one we have now, anyone know of any other ones?



If you have algorithms you like and are not on the site. You can submit algs to be added to the site. Just make an account. 
Also the site is in the process of being updated. OLL, PLL, ELL, and COLL have a minimum of 4 algs per case currently from what I can see and will just be getting more and more.

Have patience young padawan soon algdb.net will be just as extensive of a DB as you are hoping to be. 


Also I am bummed that Boca is not working. What happened to it? Does anyone know?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 22, 2014)

Above.

I'd love to have BOCA available, if for nothing else than to write a web scraper to steal all of the algs.
If back up, I'll see if they'd have any issues with that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 31, 2014)

Does anyone have contact with the polish speedcubing community?
If so, could you point me to some people who may know something about the status of this?

I'd be grateful to get a contact.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 1, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> Does anyone have contact with the polish speedcubing community?
> If so, could you point me to some people who may know something about the status of this?
> 
> I'd be grateful to get a contact.



Maskow probably does.


----------



## Millet (Jan 4, 2015)

I've seent a PM to the creator of boca here on speedsolving (found him here in this thread), as well as on youtube. Since he hasnt been active here for a few years, hopefully he will see the one on youtube.


----------



## Calode (Apr 13, 2016)

Turns out the domain just changed.

You can access it at http://boca.a5.pl/ but the images won't load. It looks like the site is still up but broken.


----------

